# Salomon X-Wave 10 boots



## Edd (Jul 24, 2007)

Bought these today based on some strong professional reviews.  Anyone here tried these out?


----------



## riverc0il (Jul 24, 2007)

I have skied on X-Wave 10s for five years now. Very nice boot. Very stiff, excellent for heavy guys or those that require a stiff boot. Excellent expert boot for a high volume foot. I would actually prefer something lighter with a similar stiffness as these boots are very heavy and dense. Certainly the weight is the only bad things about them. I believe this line is being discontinued this year if I understand correctly in favor of the lower volume Falcon series.


----------



## skibum1321 (Jul 25, 2007)

riverc0il said:


> I believe this line is being discontinued this year if I understand correctly in favor of the lower volume Falcon series.



That's really disappointing. I have wide feet and currently have the X-Wave 10s from 4 years ago. I don't know what I'll do for my next boot without the X-Waves, as it is extremely difficult to find boots that are comfortable for wide feet.


----------



## Terry (Jul 25, 2007)

skibum1321 said:


> That's really disappointing. I have wide feet and currently have the X-Wave 10s from 4 years ago. I don't know what I'll do for my next boot without the X-Waves, as it is extremely difficult to find boots that are comfortable for wide feet.


I am in a pair of xwave 9's that I have had for 5 seasons now. They have been an awesome pair of boots. I have a very wide foot and I can wear these all day buckled up and they are always comfortable. I am dreading getting a new pair of boots because these have been so awesome!


----------



## Edd (Jul 25, 2007)

The wide foot comments surprise me because Salomon is known for fitting narrow feet.  Mine are narrow and this boot felt more snug than any boot I've tried.


----------



## skibum1321 (Jul 27, 2007)

Edd said:


> The wide foot comments surprise me because Salomon is known for fitting narrow feet.  Mine are narrow and this boot felt more snug than any boot I've tried.


The X- Waves have always been a high volume boot. It feels like I'm jamming my foot into a boot if you put me into a Lange or Rossignol. Tecnica and Head also make some high volume boots.


----------



## lloyd braun (Jul 31, 2007)

I ski the Falcon 10. Best boot I have ever had on my foot.


----------



## koreshot (Jul 31, 2007)

Been on X-Wave 10s for 6 years now.  They have about 200 days on them and still going strong.  Last winter I tried on a pair of Courses and they felt way softer and flexier than the 10s to me.  Scary to hear that the 10s are going away.  I love them so much.


----------



## big_vert (Jul 31, 2007)

I have two pairs of X-wave 10's (the 2nd pair after wearing out the liners in the first) in 25.5 size. As mentioned, they are stiff, and in fact too stiff for me, something I didn't learn until I went to a real shop (Fanatyko at Whistler) instead of a So.CT shop for the 1,000th time of trying to get them to fit right. They said they didn't have the right thing for me, so come back when they do - not trying to sell anything.

I hope you've got some beef, because even after drilling out the back bolts and cutting a v -notch in the shell, they still didn't bend properly for me. Keep in mind this is my experience, and yours will, no doubt be different. Also - I have skinny calves, and the X-Wave was waaayyy to big in the upper shell for me, also hindering the amount of flex I could put into the shell. Also, I have a double EE foot, and the Saly wasn't made for such a device.

So, the happy ending to this story is that I went back to Fanatyko in December and now have some Lange Concept 95's (103mm fore foot) that fit like a glove (they should, they're one size too small so they've packed out perfectly). They also have an effective flex adjustment so I can bump it up a notch in springtime when the shell flexes easier, and the sizing at the top is perfect for my size calf.

I also learned fast that the too-stiff-for-me Salomon made me ski different, and I'd just bounce off the fronts to initiate a turn, whereas now I smoothly pressure the boot as needed. I never knew I had this problem, but others noticed a major improvement in fluidity almost immediately. Way good improvement, but of course different fit for different people.

I hope the X-Wave is the perfect boot for you, and you get many seasons of enjoyment - and get custom footbeds made if you don't already have them. I don't know what to do with my old '10's because they've been punched out HARD for my right ankle. No reasonable human would fit in them.


----------



## jimmer (Aug 8, 2007)

my last 3 pair of boots were all solomon with the last 2 pair being the x- wave ten, i found these being the best boot for me, im a big guy so have no problem getting them to bend, ive tried to get in others but didnt have much luck, the only other was an atomic boot, but couldnt leave the x- wave. most boot companies and your local ski shop[if there any good] have an exchange program set up if you dont like what you bought, you can trade them,if there to stiff tyr the 9s. good luck.


----------

